# [SOLVED] Blue Screen - Unmountable Boot Volume



## MaianTrey

My brother just called me and told me his computer gave him a blue screen.

I asked him for the code and it says this:



> UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME
> 
> Technical Information:
> *** STOP: 0x000000ED (0x8A5C7A68, 0xC0000006, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)


I googled "Blue Screen Codes" and the first website that came up gave me this:


> The kernel mode I/O subsystem attempted to mount the boot volume and it failed. This error might also occur during an upgrade to Windows XP Professional on systems that use higher throughput ATA disks or controllers with incorrect cabling. In some cases, your system might appear to work normally after you restart.


I believe he had just turned on his computer for the first time today and it did that. A restart didn't solve the problem, and he is unable to boot into Safe Mode either (still blue screens). The website with the above-mentioned information also says that causes of the 0x0000007B stop error code can also cause the 0x000000ED stop error code as well, so I looked at the 7B code and found this:


> The Stop 0x7B message indicates that Windows XP has lost access to the system partition or boot volume during the startup process. Installing incorrect device drivers when installing or upgrading storage adapter hardware typically causes stop 0x7B errors. Stop 0x7B errors could also indicate possible virus infection.
> 
> The second parameter is very important because it can indicate whether the 0x7B Stop message was caused by file system issues or problems with storage hardware and drivers. Values of 0xC000034 or 0xC000000E typically indicate:
> 
> • Disks or storage controllers that are failing, defective, or improperly configured.
> 
> • Storage-related drivers or programs (tape management software, for example) that are not fully compatible with Windows XP Professional.



From what I can see, I assume that it might mean the hard drive(s) is dying. The hard drives (and most of the computer) are from 2005, which is when the computer was purchased. Since my brother (and I before him) have owned it, only the Video Card and RAM have been replaced.

Any help is appreciated.

*System Specs:*
Model: _Dell XPS 600_
Processor: _Pentium D 830_
Motherboard: _Dell OEM_
RAM: _2x1GB Patriot High Performance Memory - DDR2 667_
Hard Drive: _2x 80GB WD Raptor 10,000RPM_
Video Card: _Zotac GeForce 9600GT_
PSU: _600W Dell OEM - 2x12V rails with 17A on each._

Also, the computer came with the drives in Raid0, but during a reformat, the Raid controller failed and from then on the hard drives have been used seperately.


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: Blue Screen - Unmountable Boot Volume*

Hello,

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/555302

http://www.pchell.com/support/unmountablebootvolume.shtml


----------



## MaianTrey

*Re: Blue Screen - Unmountable Boot Volume*

Ok, I've downloaded an .iso image of Windows XP Lite because my brother can't locate the Operating System CD for the Dell. I tried to boot from the CD but it says it cannot detect any hard drive. Using a Windows XP Home CD (from a Dell Dimension 2400) gives the same error message.

I found a bootable HD Diagnostics CD (Western Digital) that I had made when the above-mentioned Raid controller failed (originally thought it was the hard drives) and it detects the hard drives just fine. However, it won't run the tests. I hit "R" as instructed to start the test and it freezes and never starts.

Also, in the BIOS, the hard drives are both detected in ports SATA-0 and SATA-1 and are not using Raid configuration (I tried putting them in RAID0 and the BIOS recognizes the Raid array, but the Windows CDs still cannot detect hard drives). I've unplugged and plugged the drives back in multiple times and nothing has changed.


----------



## MaianTrey

*Re: Blue Screen - Unmountable Boot Volume*

Ok, an update. I replaced the hard drives with a spare that I had (2.5" Seagate 7200RPM - SATA) that is a known working hard drive. Again, the BIOS recognizes the drive just fine, but running Windows XP setup again tells me that it cannot detect any hard drives.

To clarify: Replaced two SATA drives with a single working drive, Windows XP still cannot detect it despite the BIOS recognizing the drive perfectly fine.


----------



## raptor_pa

*Re: Blue Screen - Unmountable Boot Volume*

In Bios set the SATA ports to IDE compatibility mode. XP does not talk to SATA drives - so they need to be set to IDE ( or compatible, or lagacy ) to install. Alternatively you can press f6 when prompted and load the SATA drivers for the motherboard from floppy or use n-lite to slipstream the sata motherboard drivers into your XP install.


----------



## MaianTrey

*Re: Blue Screen - Unmountable Boot Volume*

I'm not sure how that works because I've reformatted the computer and installed Windows XP numerous times on the hard drives with them set to SATA mode in the past, without installing extra third-party drivers.

What could cause the need to switch the BIOS settings all of a sudden?


----------



## raptor_pa

*Re: Blue Screen - Unmountable Boot Volume*

If this is a manufacturers disk then the mobo drivers may already be slipstreamed into the install. Ahhh reading above, that would explain it... you don't have the manufacturer's disk. You will need a legitimate copy of XP, XP lite is a cracked/hacked version. Unfortunatyely forum rules prohibit us providing support to illegal software. But at least here is the solution to installing a legit copy. Either slipstream the drivers, or install from the Dell disk with the drivers in place.


----------



## MaianTrey

*Re: Blue Screen - Unmountable Boot Volume*

Yea I started to realize that the XP Lite and the XP Home CDs didn't have the needed drivers which is probably why it didn't recognize the hard drives. My step-dad just purchased a Dell Precision desktop and I'm using his CD (Windows XP Pro) with the CD key that came with my brothers computer (it has that sticker on the side with the Key). I tested the CD on my own desktop with my brother's hard drives put in, and it worked fine, so I believe this OS CD will work.

So, I guess I'm about to find out if this problem could have been avoided if my brother hadn't misplaced the CD or if there actually _is_ a problem.


----------



## MaianTrey

*Re: Blue Screen - Unmountable Boot Volume*

Alrighty, another update:

At the time of my previous post, we were getting ready to walk out the door because some relatives were in town. Well, we got back about 20 minutes ago and I put the hard drives back in and attempted to install the OS, but checked the BIOS before I did anything. Well, apparently one of the SATA Data cables is messed up because it's only recognizing one hard drive.

I ruled out a dead hard drive by switching the ports:
-- HDD *A* was plugged into SATA-0, and HDD *B* was in SATA-1; in that configuration, only the SATA-0 slot was recognized as occupied
-- Switched the cables (motherboard side) so *A* was plugged into SATA-1 and *B* in SATA-0; in this configuration SATA-0 slot was still the only one recognized as occupied
-- Switched cable *A* from SATA-1 to SATA-2; SATA-2 was still not recognized

At this point, I'm inclined to believe the SATA Data cable has gone bad. If this is the case, then is it possible that this could have been the cause of the Blue Screen in the first place?


----------



## raptor_pa

*Re: Blue Screen - Unmountable Boot Volume*

Sure could have....


----------



## MaianTrey

*Re: Blue Screen - Unmountable Boot Volume*

Ok, final update:

Well, the problem wasn't a SATA cable or anything. There actually wasn't a problem. I couldn't ever get it to register in the BIOS so I just decided to go ahead and install the OS on the HDD that the BIOS _would_ recognize, and when I got to the part of the installation where you specific which drive you would like to install it on, I noticed that both hard drives popped up, but one was partitioned and was not partitioned, and I think that may (for some reason) have messed with the BIOS. Anyways, I deleted the partition and then the BIOS recognized both.

I tried to put them in RAID0 and it worked, but I think the RAID controller is broken (as originally thought) because Windows XP couldn't recognize the RAID and still showed two seperate hard drives.

But yea, everything is dandy now. The problem (with installing in the beginning) was the OS disks not containing the needed drivers, as raptor_pa suggested. I finally got the OS installed, so I guess we can rule this as [SOLVED].

Thanks for the help you two!


----------

